# Best Catering Service in Australia (Brisbane)



## gellerchandler3 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello Folks,
I am a citizen of Australia and I reside in Brisbane. 
I have a query regarding the good Brisbane catering service for my brother's birthday next month. We are planning a party on a large scale and we need to hire caterers who can serve the best food at some affordable prices and make our guests happy. I was looking around for some options and have found out these options.
Penelopes Pantry - Brisbane
Brisbane Caterers - My Alter Ego
Philip Catering - Brisbane

I have shortlisted these options and now I am confused about which option to go for. Could anyone of you help me with a selection of the same?
Please share some honest reviews.


----------

